

The Complete Guide to Windows 7 - chacha102
http://chacha102.com/2009/02/07/a-preview-to-the-complete-guide-to-windows-7-2/

======
windsurfer
Windows still doesn't come with a decent word processor or photo editor? And
it takes 11 GB? All the other consumer-level operating systems have much more
software, and take up much less space. I know there's been a lot of hype
around Windows 7, but I just don't see why when I look at what we already
have. Compared to Vista, maybe Windows 7 is an improvement. But compared to OS
X or Ubuntu or Debian?

~~~
halo
I'm sure the EU who have took MS to task over Media Player and now IE would
just love them to bundle a word processor or photo editor.

~~~
froo
_I'm sure the EU who have took MS to task over Media Player and now IE would
just love them to bundle a word processor or photo editor_

You mean like Wordpad or Paint?

~~~
halo
>You mean like Notepad (or the other one in accessories, I forgot its name) or
Paint?

Well, no, because Wordpad, Notepad and Paint aren't really comparable to
iPhoto or Pages and their commercial ilk, as the parent made clear.

~~~
froo
Paint I'd partly agree with, but regarding Wordpad I guess that really depends
on your interpretation.

Wordpad and the Word Processor component of Google Docs are comparable in
features and lots of people laud Google's offering as good enough, so where's
the difference?

Microsoft already has it ingrained in people to pay for their Office product,
even though they give away a good enough offering (in comparison to Google's
Docs). Why should they give away Word?

~~~
windsurfer
Are you really defending WordPad? WordPad doesn't have a spell checker.

~~~
froo
I'm not defending Wordpad whatsoever.

He suggested that MS would cop flak from the EU if they included those
products in their OS, which they already do.

Just because they're not as good as other offerings on the market is
irrelevant. The fact is they're there, and MS doesn't cop flak over it - which
is partly why I think the EU decisions up to date have been pretty pathetic.

Disclaimer: I don't work for Microsoft, nor do I currently use their products
(Linux user).

------
warkaiser
I have only run Win7 in a virtual environment, but it was awesome. This will
be a good reason to keep people on the Windows enviro.

